# I have a dream.... (of Stammgruppe)



## Damokles (12. September 2016)

Ich suche Mitspieler für eine Stammgruppen/Gilden gründung.

 

Du kannst diese Fragen mit "Ja" beantworten?

 

- Liebst du WoW?

- Sehnst du dich nach der guten alten Zeit zurück, in der Instanzen noch komplett ausgeräumt wurden?

- Möchtest du in einer Stammgruppe leveln/questen und vor allem alle 5er-Instanzen "in Ruhe" genießen?

- Hast Du wirklich die Zeit dafür, an *einem* abend der Woche (Mo-Do) ab 19:00Uhr (open end) mit deiner Gruppe zu spielen?

- Bist Du bereit für deine Gruppe, nochmal ganz von vorne und bei Null anzufangen um *alle* Inhalte gemeinsam zu erleben?

 

Alles "Ja"?

Cool!, denn dann bist du genau die/der Richtige und falls du nun ernsthaft interesiert bist, dafst du nun auch weiter lesen. 

 

Mir geht es darum, Mitspieler zu finden, die ein ernsthaftes Interesse daran haben, langfristig World of Warcraft gemeinsam

und regelmäßig in einer festen Gruppe zu erleben.

Diese Gruppe, sollte idealerweise aus einem Tank, einem Heiler und drei Damagedealern bestehen. (Ist klar, oder?)

Wünschenswert, wäre eine Konstellation aus Paladin, Priester, Druide, Magier und Schamane aufgrund derer guten Gruppenbufffähigkeiten. (Ist aber keine Pflicht!)

Ziel wäre es, eine autarke Gruppe zu schaffen, die mit ihren unterschiedlichen Berufen unsere Helden mit genügend

-Tränken

- Essen

- Runen

- Edelsteinen

- Verzauberungen

- Ausrüstung

etc. versorgen zu können.

 

Damit einzelne Mitglieder nicht durch ihren Sammelberuf genötigt werden ihrer Truppe in Erfahrung "davon zu ziehen"

wäre es angebracht, einen extra Farmchar parallel hochzuleveln (sofern nicht schon vorhanden) um ihren Hauptcharakter

mit Materialien zu versorgen. (Was letztendlich auch den Vorteil hat, einen weiteren "sinnvollen" Beruf frei zu haben.)

 

Es geht hier ausschließlich um die PvE Inhalte.

PvP wird nur bedingt bzw. gar nicht stattfinden!

 

Ist das jetzt genau das Richtige für dich und exakt das, was du schon lange gesucht hast?

 

Dann melde Dich doch bitte hier im Forum!

 

 

Dann lege ich hier mal den Grundstein...

Ich würde gerne die Aufgabe des Heilers übernehmen.

Mein Lieblingscharakter ist der Priester. Ich habe ihn viele Jahre gespielt und lieben gelernt.

Ich habe kurz vor der Veröffentlichung von der Pandaria-Erweiterung mit Wow aufgehört und vor kurzem das Spiel

für mich wieder entdeckt.

Meine Berufe würden, neben der Rolle des Küchenchefs, die Schneiderei und natürlich die Verzauberkunst sein!

 

Alternativ würde ich auch die Rolle des DD/Schamane übernehmen, falls sich ein potentiell interessierter Priester findet.

Dieser Schamane würde dann Juwelier sein oder Inschriften erstellen.


----------

